# Too much Barking!!!



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I have two Maltese...the female, Abbey, barks way too much. I took her to the vet the other day and she started barking the moment we went in the door. They put us in a room right away because she was uncontrollable. She doesn't listen to me at all when she gets started. At home I have a can with pennies in it for when people come to the door, that seems to work pretty well, but I can't trave with that can all the time. Last summer I tried taking them to the local flea market, Archie was good, but Abbey barked at everyone. Her bark is that VERY loud bark that goes right through your head. She's 5 pounds, they don't make bark collars for dogs that small, do they? Any other suggestions? HELP!


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

My Abbey is the same way!







Hubby keeps telling me we'll get Abbey a playmate when she quits barking so much. He's afraid 2 dogs will just be worse! I think I'll be waiting a long time!







My sister-in-law got the no bark collar that sprays the dog with an unpleasant smell & it really worked but those say not to use under 8 lbs, also. I've been trying the squirt gun again because the can of pennies didn't work for us at all. Good Luck & if you find something that works, please share the info!


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Zoe is more of a barker than Bella. She will bark EVERYTIME she sees ANY animal on TV.







Now that we have Bella, when Zoe barks at the TV (which she does right in front of the tv) Bella will go up to her and pounce on her until she stops barking! So...having another Maltese has actually HELPED with Zoe's barking







!

Ginny (and Zoe and Bella)


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

All I know is that I have the same problem just one pup... I think most little dogs are BARKERS.. lol. I have no words of wisdom... I have tried EVERYTHING.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

i dont have much to suggest from personal experience, as the buttercup isnt a barker. my friend has a 9lb maltese that had such insecurities that she barked at EVERYTHING. if you were in a room with her, and you stood up from your seat, it was cause for a 10 minute bark-a-thon. UPS man? terrorist. newspaper delivery guy? terrorist. neighbor driving by? terrorist. must be barked at. LOL
she tried a no-bark collar. after the second zap on the lowest setting, her maltese began "thinking" before she barked. she would start thinking "okay, is this an immediate threat? if i dont bark, will it still go away?" it seemed to kind of give her a little more confidence and made her "think" about her surroundings and process information before barking her fool head off. my friend was very hesitant to use such a collar, but after talking to several behaviorists, she decided it was worth the $$$$ to try it, and after a while, all she had to do was put the collar on her, and the malt wouldnt bark at all..

hope this is of some help...
am & the bc, who doesnt bark, but boy...you better not try and hide the carrots from her lately, or she'll cry like a baby!


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

We tried the no-bark collar with Beastie (an enthusiastic and dedicated barkaholic). It worked....not at ALL! What it DID do was produce a terribly high-pitched and annoying sound after each bark that was just as bad as the bark itself.







That thing lasted all of two days.







I guess you could say our home is one that allows for a lot of self-expression. Needless to say, sneaking him into restaurants or anywhere else is not an option for us. On the up side, we no longer need ADT security.


----------



## Dutymum (Jan 3, 2006)

Madeline has started barking alot also, she stands at the top of the stairs and barks and growls at the slightest sound. She also barks at people when we are out, I have just started taking her for more walks so she will get used to people and other dogs, she is rather a nervous little girl, so I think she is always on edge. She doesnt like going for a walk at all, she keeps looking up at me as if to say, HELP, and her little tail is always down and ears back.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Bella's a barker too. I knew that dogs will bark a lot, but Bella seems to really enjoy it the most when I really need her to be quieter. Good luck and keep us filled in, but as for me, I've just decided to let her bark, I agree it makes for an excellent security system


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

sprites food motivated (well, only with natural balance lamb rounds) and it will get her attention. try not to 'starve' the dog...but sorta make her hungry. and see if that works.


----------



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

I almost was going to take a dropper out with pure lemon juice and drop it in his mouth whenever he barked...but, God rest his soul, he isn't with me anymore...what I would give to hear that little bark again.

My Angie is a quiet baby...she only barks at me during play. She sleeps out in public...could care less for strangers.


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

> Zoe is more of a barker than Bella. She will bark EVERYTIME she sees ANY animal on TV.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


































There are a few techniques that might work. You should try one for at least a month before moving on to the next one. Of course none will work unless you are consistent regardless of the surroundings so I suggest using a technique that you are most likely to use in all environments. You should also consider which technique Abbey is most likely to respond to.

My favorite one is"I'm the boss, you're not". Place your hand around her muzzle and say "No bark" in a firm voice. Repeat every time she barks.

The spray of water, shaking the pop can, and the various bark collars are also great. The hardest part is finding the method that works the best on Abbey.

Good Luck!

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

We use the squirt bottle method with Scooby and it works well, we also have one in the car for when we go out because he carries on terribly if one of us gets out to go into a store, I mean he litterally screams like someone is actually hurting him. The minute he sees that squirt bottle now he stops and I tell him he is a good boy, and we suffer no further ear splitting squealing. We also use it in the house when the door bell goes because then he does his watch dog thing and that too is hard to take, so all I have to do now is say "do you want a squirt?" and he stops


----------



## angela923 (Nov 24, 2005)

Do you take your pups out much? Maybe they are in need of socialization. I know my Pudding is. He gets crazy scared at people making a big fuss about him. I am taking him to training school again and trying to form a puppy play group in my area. Maybe they feel insecure and therefore wanting to bark. I know it'll be painful at first but avoiding taking her out is just going to make the problem worst!?
I suggest taking her to a training school and getting her socialized.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Thanks for the advice. I did have a trainer come to our home a few times. She used a positive training method. I know what I need to do for her, but I think she'd be 300 lbs when we finished training her!

She says to have Abbey sit and stay and wait for treats - to get her mind off what she's barking at. Guess I just don't have the patience, I can get her to sit....but it's a two second touch down just to get the treat. 

I will try the spray bottle and continue using the penny can too. I do take them for walks alot, it's hard to socialize her with people when she doesn't shut up for one minute!!! We went into Petsmart one time and they were fine until we ran into another dog. Ugh.


----------



## angela923 (Nov 24, 2005)

> Thanks for the advice. I did have a trainer come to our home a few times. She used a positive training method. I know what I need to do for her, but I think she'd be 300 lbs when we finished training her!
> 
> She says to have Abbey sit and stay and wait for treats - to get her mind off what she's barking at. Guess I just don't have the patience, I can get her to sit....but it's a two second touch down just to get the treat.
> 
> ...



I know how you feel! I also have a mini schnauzer that won't shut up.. lol.. But maybe a group training session instead of a private training will be better? Because then maybe she will get used to the group of people and dogs plus, the trainer and people there will be less afraid to give her treats and things if they get to know her.


----------



## Dutymum (Jan 3, 2006)

> Do you take your pups out much? Maybe they are in need of socialization. I know my Pudding is. He gets crazy scared at people making a big fuss about him. I am taking him to training school again and trying to form a puppy play group in my area. Maybe they feel insecure and therefore wanting to bark. I know it'll be painful at first but avoiding taking her out is just going to make the problem worst!?
> I suggest taking her to a training school and getting her socialized.[/B]


I just love your little Pudding he has such a lovely face, your really lucky that he doesnt have any tear stains, he is beautiful.

As for barking I shake the can of pennies, but she tends to get really scared of that, usually goes and hides under the table, she does stop barking though.


----------



## angela923 (Nov 24, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=153742
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for your compliment.







But actually Pudding does have stains, I just use AngelsGlow and it seems to get rid of them nicely.


----------



## lonestar (Dec 21, 2004)

I also have a barker.Rudy barks when someone comes in thats new.He barks until they sit down after which he waits close by to be ready for them to get up and the barking starts all over again.I spray him with a water bottle which sometimes works.It all depends on just how he feels about the person that entered his home.He only acts this way at home.I take him shopping,out to eat, to the park and all the other fun places and he never barks.It's hard to believe it's the same lil Rudy.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I was just reading book that recommended using a citronella collar and clicker training to stop barking in toy dogs. I guess it only works if the dog hates the smell of the citronella and you have to make sure you "mark" the postive behavior (quiet) with the clicker, then a give a treat.

Might be worth a try.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Boo barks only when someone comes to the door & stops when they enter.He rarely barks at anything outside of our home.I have been asked a few times,if Boo can bark at all.He barks when startled,when playing or when he wants food.But only at home.He does have this very loud high pitched scream he uses sometimes when startled that almost gives me a heart attack sometimes.For instance,if he is napping & the doorbell rings,he doesn't just bark,he screams 2 or 3 times before he barks.I can only imagine what the person who rang the doorbell thinks.







Maybe they think we have this very strange doorbell







.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I would love to take her to a training class. Wish there was one around here. Maybe we'll get a Petsmart in a couple years...I took Archie to a training class in our local high school (evening class) about a year and a half ago. The teacher seemed only interested in the bigger dogs. We went for about two weeks and quit, along with the other little dog owners. 

I've got the penny jar and a water pistol ready...come on, Abbey, ....Bark.


----------

